# My first prius breakdown, 2010? Low beam headlight out



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Been reading online about possible issues, fuse, relay, bulb. Wondering if anyone on here has had this issue and what the remedy was before I go out an buy a new bulb.
TIA


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

I don't own a prius but i do know that when my headlight goes out, I generally replace the bulb..... if it still doesn't work you can always take it back...


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I found the article on priuschat, going to convert from h11 to the brighter and cheaper h9 bulbs. I am going to splurge and replace both bulbs for less than $14 total. The German Philips ones are $6.85 each on Amazon right now.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Been reading online about possible issues, fuse, relay, bulb. Wondering if anyone on here has had this issue and what the remedy was before I go out an buy a new bulb.
> TIA


Bulbs burn out
Which side, drivers or passenger?
Passenger side is a challenge to replace because of windshield washer reservoir.
Drivers side easy, nothing blocking access


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Bulbs burn out
> Which side, drivers or passenger?
> Passenger side is a bit*h to replace
> Drivers side easy


Chrysler 200, you have remove the bumper


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Chrysler 200, you have remove the bumper


I heard.
Really unfair Chrysler did that


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It's the driver side, but since I am going with a brighter bulb, I will have to replace 2. Maybe my daughter can reach that one on the passenger side.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> It's the driver side, but since I am going with a brighter bulb, I will have to replace 2. Maybe my daughter can reach that one on the passenger side.


Gloves, like in video. Some sharp edges down there.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Curious, did you buy this car brand new


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> Curious, did you buy this car brand new


No, bought it in June 2018 with 15,900 miles from a 94 or 97 year old woman. I forgot her age, she was still alive and the original owner of the car. She bought it brand new had the original bill of sale and all service from the local Toyota dealer. She changed oil every year and replaced the starter battery frequently with a pro-rated refund. Bumpers were and are in scratched shape, but otherwise car is a champ. I had to fight 30 other people and it took a month to convince the daughter to let me buy it. I paid $10,900 which is a little high based on the year and that it's a model II, but I will buy another one if I can find it. Just hit 60k miles today.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> No, bought it in June 2018 with 15,900 miles from a 94 or 97 year old woman. I forgot her age, she was still alive and the original owner of the car. She bought it brand new had the original bill of sale and all service from the local Toyota dealer. She changed oil every year and replaced the starter battery frequently with a pro-rated refund. Bumpers were and are in scratched shape, but otherwise car is a champ. I had to fight 30 other people and it took a month to convince the daughter to let me buy it. I paid $10,900 which is a little high based on the year and that it's a model II, but I will buy another one if I can find it. Just hit 60k miles today.


LOL!!!
15,900 miles on a 8 YO Prius = New 
$10,900
Excellent!!

I love stories like this. Congrats


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I just bought a brand new Prius in May, it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty and 5 year tire and rim warranty. The reason I went with a Prius is because a friend of mine has a 2009 with 250 k miles on it a is still going strong. Toyota also gives a 10 year warranty on the battery.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> I just bought a brand new Prius in May, it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty and 5 year tire and rim warranty. The reason I went with a Prius is because a friend of mine has a 2009 with 250 k miles on it a is still going strong. Toyota also gives a 10 year warranty on the battery.


6 Years is great, but how many miles? I could see hitting the mileage limit in 1-2 years with ride sharing. Enjoy the Prius, I have not even sat in a newer one, so I can only imagine the upgrades


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> I just bought a brand new Prius in May, it has a 6 year bumper to bumper warranty and 5 year tire and rim warranty. The reason I went with a Prius is because a friend of mine has a 2009 with 250 k miles on it a is still going strong. Toyota also gives a 10 year warranty on the battery.


The hybrid battery warranty varies, depending on what state the car was originally purchased. In CARB (CA Air Resources Board) states its 10 years/150k miles. Other states, including Florida, it's 8 years/100k miles. Driving for Uber/Lyft, the number of years is likely moot; you'll rack up the 100k first.

The states that have adopted the California standards are: *Connecticut*, *Delaware*, *Maine*, *Maryland*, *Massachusetts*, *New Jersey*, *New Mexico* (2011 model year and later), *New York*, *Oregon*, *Pennsylvania*, *Rhode Island*, *Vermont*, and *Washington*, as well as the *District of Columbia*.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> 6 Years is great, but how many miles? I could see hitting the mileage limit in 1-2 years with ride sharing. Enjoy the Prius, I have not even sat in a newer one, so I can only imagine the upgrades


When u sit in current model u feel like George Jetson.
Very Tesla-ish


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> Chrysler 200, you have remove the bumper


 Same for the first-gen Ford Escape, or at least you have to pull back the bumper by force.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Same for the first-gen Ford Escape, or at least you have to pull back the bumper by force.


Sad when something is designed to not be repaired by the end user


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> When u sit in current model u feel like George Jetson.
> Very Tesla-ish


Wow, that is totally different. Looks good. I just read that they are working on an all wheel drive Prius, it's going to be a while though.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> Wow, that is totally different. Looks good. I just read that they are working on an all wheel drive Prius, it's going to be a while though.


Given the design of current priuses, AWD would bea bad joke...0-60 in 25 minutes


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Wow, that is totally different. Looks good. I just read that they are working on an all wheel drive Prius, it's going to be a while though.


Not only working on it, it's Here

2019 Toyota Prius AWD-e first drive: Extra motor, extra confidence

Read more: https://autoweek.com/article/car-reviews/2019-toyota-prius-awd-e-first-drive#ixzz5aLMqe6Ei


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

121 hp rofllll


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Juggalo9er said:


> 121 hp rofllll


Patriotism includes Driving Efficiently

........Or something


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Patriotism includes Driving Efficiently
> 
> ........Or something


E 85 
Or something


----------

